# bag it today.. fraud or good?



## Abdul_wajid (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi guys,
When i have got many promotional mail from bagittoday.com an branch of India Today. When i saw it first, i belived in their prmotion and ordered for a MTV premium watch after i ordered i had just searched bag it today on google, i had got many reviews of their cheatings to customers.
Guys please review this site and to digit crew memebrs please review this site and paste in our digit magazine. If anyone here had a bad experience please tell me.
Please review and tell me the comments


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

I got them a lot some weeks before till I ticked them spam, they are uselss, the Prices are higher than the current market price. So you know what you have to do.


----------



## Abdul_wajid (Mar 3, 2011)

Any6 more?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Try not responding.

First, try cheap deals. If they scam then..


----------



## swamitej (Apr 29, 2011)

Abdul_wajid said:


> Hi guys,
> When i have got many promotional mail from bagittoday.com an branch of India Today. When i saw it first, i belived in their prmotion and ordered for a MTV premium watch after i ordered i had just searched bag it today on google, i had got many reviews of their cheatings to customers.
> Guys please review this site and to digit crew memebrs please review this site and paste in our digit magazine. If anyone here had a bad experience please tell me.
> Please review and tell me the comments


From Swami Tejomayananda Saraswati
Dear Sir,
BAG IT TODAY IS FRAUD....India today book club....IT IS AN EYE OPENNER COMPLAINT FOR ALL. I have been a member of India Today Group since long. I thought they are the genuine company to deal with and I was regularly dealing with different offers given by the company from time to time. BUT  THIS TIME ON 18TH MARCH, 2011 SOME OF THE RECEPTIONISTS/ SALESMEN OR AGENTS OF THE COMPANY TOLD ME THAT BECAUSE I HAVE PURCHASED THE HIGHEST IN THE LIST, I WAS AWARDED 2ND PRIZE OF 15LACKS CASH PRICE ALONG WITH FOUR AIR TICKETS TO COME TO DELHI TO RECEIVE THE MONEY WITH FAMILY OR FRIENDS ON 28TH APRIL. BECAUSE OF PROFOUND TRUST ON THE COMPANY I READILY AGREED WITH THE CONDITIONS OF THE DEAL AND PAID 2.5LACKS ON LINE EVEN GIVING MY PASS WORDS AND ID OF MY DEBIT CARD TO THEM THINKING INDIA TODAY TO BE MOST TRUSTED REPUTED AND NOT A CHEATER. BUT THEY BLUFFED ME AND SENT SOME PACKETS INSTEAD OF SENDING AIR TICKETS FOR RECEIVING CASH. Some frauds are there in the company who impressed me in such a manner that a simple sannyasi like me who trust in truth fell in their trap. Is it good to keep such scoundrels as agents of the Company to earn ill name/ bad reputations and victimize the simple citizens of India emotionally blackmailing them and forcing them to come to the street? I am now crying where to go and sell the things they sent in lue of 2.5 lacks and repay the devotees whom I took loan from??? BE AWARE OF SUCH CHEATERS/ FRAUDS WHO CAN EVEN SUCK YOUR BLOOD TO YOUR LAST FOR THEIR SELFISH INTEREST.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2011)

how can u even believe them...I wont believe if someday Maruti Suzuki tells me that I won a jackpot of 10lacs in some lottery even after using Maruti for 15 years


----------



## mohityadavx (May 7, 2011)

Abdul_wajid said:


> Hi guys,
> When i have got many promotional mail from bagittoday.com an branch of India Today. When i saw it first, i belived in their prmotion and ordered for a MTV premium watch after i ordered i had just searched bag it today on google, i had got many reviews of their cheatings to customers.
> Guys please review this site and to digit crew memebrs please review this site and paste in our digit magazine. If anyone here had a bad experience please tell me.
> Please review and tell me the comments



They also have COD option use it no harm could be done 2 u then


----------



## Satish (May 12, 2011)

Dear Friends,
                   I have also experienced the cheating funda of Bag It Today same like
  Swami Tejomayanandjis.  On 20th April I received a call from Mr. Meghraj Shinde of
  Bag It Today that I am getting Diamonds worth Rs. 60,000/- and a Black Berry Latest
  Mobile Phone worth Rs. 25,000/-. And its all for Rs. 24,999/-. I agreed and made a
  payment by using my Credit Card. Within 5 minutes he rang me again and told if I pay
  Rs. 1,04,000/- I will be choosen as Cash Prize winner of Rs. 10,00,000/- and also
  Rs. 70,000/- from this amount will be refunded back. So I did it because he assuered
  me that ,"Don't worry! You are dealing with India Today Group". One Mr. Rahul from  
  B.I.T. supported Mr. Meghraj's words. Next Day I received again one call from One
  Lady. She told me her name as Kritika. She told me that my name was selected as
  a Cash Prize winner of Rs. 10,00,000/- and she congratulated me and told that I
  would get soon 2 Airline Tickets for Delhi and I have to go there by plane to take
  that prize. Also she said I have to pay Rs. 75,000/- more as T.D.S. and also
  said it was just for show and this amount will be refunded to me. I was out of
  station that day. So she forced me to tell my Debit or Credit Card Number along
  with CVV No. and Password. When I refused for it she handed over the telephone
  to her colleague who told his name as Mr. Ashwin. He told me that they had to send
  this amount to a foreign office and due to time difference in these two countries
  I must deposite this amount within one hour. He also didn't fail to say that Don't
  Worry! You are dealing with India Today Group. By his unfortunate he didn't
  succeed to withdraw money from my account. So he gave me an ultimatum of
  depositing amount of Rs. 75,000/- within an hour or my name will be discarded
  from the list of cash prize winners. So trusting his words I deposited Rs. 75,000/-
  to B.I.T. The story not ended here,. Next day I received a call from a person
  who told his name as "Vivaan". He also grabbed and looted my 39,000/- rupees.
  When I tried back to contact these persons on telephone No.s from which they
  used to call me, I got the only reply "this telephone No. does not exist." And this
  way I lost all my money which was kept for my catract operation, my elder son's 
  educatin and my both sons' insurance premium. I think India Today group must be 
  in financial problem and hence they are looting comman man this way. Even they
  are probably unable to make the salary of Bag It Today staff and hence this way
  the staff is trying to collect their salary. A Comman Man is their target, because
  Common Man is unable to fight against them. But we all must raise the voice against
  B.I.T. and India Today Group. I am sending a copy of this letter to Editor andother
  seniors of India Toda. Also to Finance Minister and Home Minister of Central Govt.,
  to Supreme Court, Delhi and Mumbai High Court and also to State Consumer Forum.
  I apeal you all to do the same. Send your complaints to these authorities. I am sure
  as No. of complaints will be increased the cognizance will definitely be taken at least
  one of these authorities.
  Satish, Kolhapur (M.S.)


----------



## sunzeal (May 12, 2011)

@satish :-

i don't blame them, i blame you for the reason they looted you.

One should get an idea when some one is trying to cheat you and you should immediately had consulted police when they were asking your CC info and your password.

& you can register a complaint against them in court if you lost such amount of money.


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

Nothing comes cheap, leave alone, free these days. One should be vigilant enough to detect the false ones!
Can't believe people fall in such traps these days too!


----------



## Satish (May 12, 2011)

Dear Friends,
                   I appeal all such persons who got cheated by Bag It Today; please submit or lodge their complaints to Grahak Seva - Jago Grahak Jago. It will definitely help all of us. Or
 we all toether lodge our complaints to above mentioned site. Its a site of Jago Grahak Jago.
 Satish,
 Kolhapur.
smpatkar77@yahoo.co.in
 9420136870 / 8793405452 /9175107361


----------



## devilsuraj (Sep 18, 2011)

If anyone wants to find out who is bag it today group actualy and how can u find those guys  contact me at devilsuraj@gmail.com i will surely help u


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2011)

"Swami Tejomayananda Saraswati" !!! 
Registered and got banned!!!

WTH is going on here?


----------

